# "Your Meat" concept



## richtee (Sep 12, 2007)

Have a couple guys I know that run a deer camp. Over the course of the last year I have convinced them <thru various nefarious methods including beer and freebie smoked meat> that they need to steer their guys to me for their jerky and sausage needs.

The one big concept I am going to use is "Your Meat". In other words, I'm gonna tag each guy's meat and make what he wants with ONLY his meat. Well, minus any pork or whatever needed in sausage.

Whaddia think? Good idea? I should be able to get a premium price for this I imagine. After all, if ya get a nice deer from round here in the Lower, all corn fed, and get sausage made mostly from some old U.P. swamp bucksomeone else shot and happened to bring to your meat place, would not that suck?

Any feedback on this?


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2007)

This is a good idea. My neighbor used to process our deer for us. We tried this processing guy in town when she was gone for a year and what a difference. Found out the town guy was using road kill deer in his sausage and meat for filler and to bump up the quantity. But you could tell the difference. Most of our deer were from the feilds around the house alfafa and corn fed. I know if I could get my own deer back and not a mix I WOULD BE HAPPY.


Great idea hope it pans out for ya


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent idea. Generally, processors weigh what you bring in and you get that weight back, only it is not the animal you brought in. 
Only way to get what you killed is to do it yourself. Unless someone like you does the right thing.


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you, Sir.  I have made a modest investment in this, mainly 'cause that's all I can afford these days, and I hope it pans out.  And now the UAW strikes GM today. Last one out of Michigan, please turn out the lights.
Sigh.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 24, 2007)

*Your idea is great. I wonder though, do you need a license or permit from the state? Would you have to get inspected every so often?  Sure as heck, someone would turn you in if you weren't all legal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Shhh. I have a radioactivated poison..


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

It's one of my biggest worries. I have taken the local county's "safe serve" classes and done all I could...short of 10K in capital expenditure. All advice I got is.."Ride it till yer called, and save money, then go above board"


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 25, 2007)

* Yes sir, I hear ya, I just think back to the old lady who spilled coffee on her crotch, and made herself a coupla million, what in the hell is this world coming too? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## walking dude (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah..........a 78 year old crotch......what the hell IS the bluebook on that?


dude


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 25, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!!!...LOLOLOLOLOL...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













You gotta way with words Dude!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Until later...


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 25, 2007)

This really sounds like a great idea... Hope it totally works for you.  Just curious..costs... are you gonna slice their meat, electricity for your cooler, fuel for your smoker, and your time.  Any thoughts?


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah.. lots of thoughts..and no answers!  Heh..
I figger I'll want whole cuts delivered. I'm no butcher and don't want to be...but I can deal with jerky-ing and chunking for the grinder.

Fuel and electricity- casings, spices, time, time time... yeesh...I guess my first run'll have to be documented, and then I'll have a clue. 

Sorry to say, but for now- it's "shoot from the hip" and hope I get close to the target. But, as I mentioned elsewhere, I SHOULD be able to charge a decent price to help cover my butt!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 25, 2007)

Dude, you crack me the hell up!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree ...  Store bought jerkey is spendy for so little weight.  Please keep us informed as to your future thoughts and actual developments.  We,re here with you.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 25, 2007)

Richtee, that sounds like a great idea... I say go for it!!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea to me Rich!...Go for it!...

It'd go over REAL good down here in my neck 'o the woods!...



Until later...


----------



## domn8_ion (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea. Not a hunter myself, but have family that does. Love the holidays and the deer sausage. But I have tried to start a small busines myself. Nothing major, just in my basement. It's the start up cost that is the major expense. Basically tools of the trade type stuff. The casings that you'll need and other expendables you can charge for with the prices. Hope it works for you. 
Good Luck


----------



## crazzycajun (Sep 25, 2007)

we do our own processing and sausage making and your right most of your large town butcher dont use your meat, dont clean grinders stuffers etc after each deer as far as legal wise there is a list a mile long 3 comp sink seperate area from the house etc i would accept "donations" around the amount you beleive your product is worth to limit liabilty etc and make it a cash only business most of your clients will understand and will do whatever is necessary to get good sausage good luck!


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahhh...yesss....I have heard this before. "No, actually I sold the bag. It's a really quality bag and worth every penny"

..and save up for that sink.


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 25, 2007)

Go for it Rich, or you're be thinking about for the rest of your life.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 25, 2007)

heheh........TRUE story smokin


dude


----------

